# Leaving GBAtemp very soon.



## Westside (Jul 25, 2008)

First of all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This has nothing to do with me getting tired of the drama or any bullshit like that.  No matter how much worse things get, I will always love GBAtemp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The thing is, today I got sworn into the Canadian Forces.  Starting August 13, I will be attending a military university with strict regulations.  Therefore, I am very unlikely to log onto GBAtemp after that.  I love you guys so much that I want you guys to get the most of me before I go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I wanted to mention a couple of names, but I love you all so much, so I was afraid to leave anyone out.  So my love goes out to EVERYONE at GBAtemp.  I will be like this when I leave.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully, we will meet again and become like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Love and always,

Westicles.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

Wish you well


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww. :3 Good luck, Westside.  ^^ I hope we still hear from you despite that.


----------



## fischju (Jul 25, 2008)

What are you training for? MM? EM? ET? I hear the instructors really know what they are talking about, and will do just about anything to help you.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 25, 2008)

We'll miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come back soon, there'll always be grog on the table for you!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, we'll leave the light on for you.  Be safe and keep yourself alive, okay?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh no! Westside don't go!
Westicles...I wuv you...


^^^^
Lol, jk


Good luck bro! I hope we will see you around sometimes when you can get on the internets.


----------



## Westside (Jul 25, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> What are you training for? MM? EM? ET? I hear the instructors really know what they are talking about, and will do just about anything to help you.


I am training for Electrical Engineering for Bachelors degree, but I am joining the army as a Signals Officer.

Here is an example of what our guys look like:


----------



## bobrules (Jul 25, 2008)

Bye, come back in the future.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 25, 2008)

Please come back


----------



## Westside (Jul 25, 2008)

Regarding all the please come back messages, just in case if I can't. (i.e. killed in action)  Squeeze out all the love you can get out of me until August 13.


----------



## tjas (Jul 25, 2008)

Not cool.... with who can I bullshit talk on IRC with now?

Good luck! Big loss for gbatemp


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2008)

Best wishes to you Westside.

... and maybe there's an internet café somewhere near, which you can occasionally use to chat with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit:* typo


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck! Just come back sometimes when you have enough time. (whenever that will be )

*Salutes*


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 25, 2008)

Canada has a Force?

Do you guys wear red coats and ride mooses into danger on a politically ambiguous mission?

Seriously, I had no idea.


----------



## MellyMel (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Upperleft (Jul 25, 2008)

aaaw 
we'll miss you ابله :')


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 26, 2008)

We'll miss you. I hope you come back safely. *salutes*


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww sorry to hear you'll soon be gone. But you'll be back, you know it! You can't leave the TEMP! See you soon


----------



## Law (Jul 26, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Regarding all the please come back messages, just in case if I can't. (i.e. killed in action)



Don't be silly, everybody knows that isn't going to happen.

Good luck.


----------



## ackers (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck man!

You know I might be leaving gbatemp as well soon. I might be joining the RAF. I am looking at being an electrical technician there.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 26, 2008)

God speed, Mr. Westside!


----------



## RebelX (Jul 26, 2008)

I do not know you, but you have my sincere respect and best wishes for joining your country's military. I respect all members of the military (except for terrorists) as my brother is in the Army and my dad was in the Navy.

You are a person who deserves much respect, and you certainly have mine. Thank you for making the free world a safer place to live.

Best regards,

RebelX


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck, and you better come back in one piece.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll miss you when you leave :


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 26, 2008)

GBAtemp is nothing without Westicles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I'll miss you man


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 26, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> You can check out, but you can never leave



We'll miss you Westside, but you'll always be in the heart of GBAtemp.

p.s. there's a local band that I convinced to write a song about you, if they ever record it, i'll send it to you.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 26, 2008)

See ya, old friend


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2008)

Too bad our army sucks =[



but yes, goodbye.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 26, 2008)

مع السلامة الله معك


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw your eyes,
And you made me smile;
For a little while
I was falling in love.

I saw your eyes,
And you touched my mind.
Although it took a while,
I was falling in love.

I saw your eyes,
And you made me cry;
And for a little while
I was falling in love.

I was falling in love.


----------



## theman69 (Jul 26, 2008)

you may not know me but i've been around gbatemp for a while and almost every single one of your posts made me laugh, u have a great sense of humor as well as a great mind, best wishes to you friend and don't think negatively cause its not your style.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 26, 2008)

he was planning on sneding me a message thanking me specifically but it turns out he didnt want me to tell anyone so he didnt.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey, be careful out there.

But you shouldn't have to worry, Westicles is invincible no matter how many Westside factories I destroy.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> Canada has a Force?
> 
> Do you guys wear red coats and ride mooses into danger on a politically ambiguous mission?
> 
> Seriously, I had no idea.


Never ever make fun of Canadian forces again, or I will have Westy hunt you down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, toss that Canadian stereotype shit out the window and get with it.  Pisses me off.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're leaving, bud. I am, however, glad to see you're leaving for your own reasons. Stay happy and healthy!


----------



## science (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck Westside!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 26, 2008)

Bye Westside, If/when you come back, will you do on GBAtemp.net/DSP23.netzoid?


----------



## Prophet (Jul 26, 2008)

My brother; stay safe, sane and steadfast in all things that define you. Peace and blessings.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck Westside.

Are Canadian forces involved in Iraq too? :\ Sucks.


----------



## science (Jul 26, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Good luck Westside.
> 
> Are Canadian forces involved in Iraq too? :\ Sucks.



More in Afghanistan, but Westiside will know more than me


----------



## Westside (Jul 26, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Good luck Westside.
> 
> Are Canadian forces involved in Iraq too? :\ Sucks.


Actually Afghanistan, butt, I used to live in a place very close to Afghanistan, I am very familiar with the terrain and language.

Mainly in the Kandahar region, where it is a little dangerous.  The funny part is that the Canadian soldiers are more afraid of the United States Marines sent there recently rather than the Taliban insurgents, mainly because of all the time they screwed us over.

Oh and thanks for all those who had blessings for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will come back one day.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Try not to get killed! 
We wouldn't want that...

when can we expect you back?


----------



## Westside (Jul 26, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Try not to get killed!
> We wouldn't want that...
> 
> when can we expect you back?


I signed a 13 year contract.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Until 2021.  However, once I'm done University, it's pretty much a full-time job,  I will have holidays and weekends off.


----------



## JPH (Jul 26, 2008)

*salute*

Good luck with you, sir.
We'll be here when you return.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck m8!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 26, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding. 

That's too long. We'll all have forgotten you by then.


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2008)

Farewell then! *salutes*

I will miss you.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 26, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck, 13 years? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 27, 2008)

Good luck Westside, and here's hoping your leave isn't completely permanent. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dice (Jul 27, 2008)

Good luck man, all the best!


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 27, 2008)

NO!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't get killed by the claymore cock!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 27, 2008)

Good luck Testwide.. 

We'll miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We won't let the spirit of the Dickpenis, donkey balls and claymore die here!


----------



## Westside (Jul 27, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I know it sounds ridiculous, but that's for the free University they put me through and the engineering job they get me in the Army.  Again, this is a full time job, therefore, weekends and holidays are off.  After university, I shall be here again, I hope...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I really wish you best of luck, and at least some free and easy time there..I know those schools are very hard and strict..
Just take care of yourself, and we'll see you from time to time hopefully.....

Good luck with your life!


----------



## OSW (Jul 27, 2008)

Goddamn, will miss you. Hope everything goes well though.


----------



## Hiratai (Jul 27, 2008)

If you die, I will cry myself to sleep that night.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jul 27, 2008)

Please don't die. We need members like you to be alive. After all, dead members aren't so fun to have around...

Don't worry, Canada's forces should be pretty good.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Stay safe and have a good time. Remember GBAtemp, because we'll remember you, and we'll be waiting


----------



## silverspoon (Jul 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 27, 2008)

Goodbye westside...
hope we see you again.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Ducky (Jul 27, 2008)

OH god.. The momment I enterd the thread I SAID .. Didnt think SAID , "Oh no!..."

Oh common! GBATemp will be empty without you.. I know we never had really chance to talk or anything , But I find your comments great in here!...

Oh well.. Hope youll enjoy there.. Farewell!


----------



## RebelX (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn, 13 years? By the time you get back I will be 28 years old! And I am new to gbatemp so I didn't quite get the chance to properly examine your funny and deeply affecting posts...

Well, good luck, and don't die.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 28, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you can't do anything that is not allowed by their strict regulations for 13 years? You don't ever get time off?


----------



## Westside (Jul 28, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

Best of luck Wesites. You'll be missed *cough until we get another lovable asshole to take your place cough*.

Best of luck, kiddo. Please keep in touch with at least ONE Temper, so we can be kept in the mix of the ongoings of our favorite turban-wearing, backwards-riding, camel jockey. (...well, thats how *I* see you... thanks to your avy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be well, bitch.


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wishing the best, as always.

And one important thing, if you go after treatment for your hair NOW, you will have chance since there are still young&thin hair that grow on your hair but you cant see, this is very important, your head's condition is far different from a 40year old bald, the 40 year old doesnt have hair, but you have (you can even see them, take a picture with Macro mode) so if you go after proper medicine, you will have chance now but if you forfeit it, those thin hairs will die and you will have no chance to recover them naturally and have to go for artificial solutions.

I'm having same problem and thats why I suddenly shaved my head but I'm coming back from my hair doctor today (I postponed this visit a year!) but I finally did it. 

There are just two FDA approved hair-loss medication (Finastride and Minoxidil) so the road is clear for me what you have to do, just check with teh doctor and start treatment.

Your friend and brother, test84.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 28, 2008)

Take care of yourself, friend.
May the Powers that preside over us watch your back.
Check in with us from time to time, if at all possible.



And on a lighter note....can I have your parking space?


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

Try not to get shot.


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2008)

I will miss you.
From the day I signed here, more and more old members are leaving, damn.
I sure remember how testing area was in those times and how more informatic toics were.
I really miss those days.


----------



## pasc (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, good luck there, and don't get sick !


----------



## H8TR (Jul 28, 2008)

Best of luck Westside. And can we get your real name so that when I watch CTV, CBC or Global National and hear about a Canadian Soldier dead in Afganistan, I can make sure it's not you.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 29, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you went and implied that you wouldn't be back on GBAtemp until your contract was up. If you have weekends off then we can expect you back on August 15th or 16th, yeah? (15th is friday, 16th is saturday)


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 29, 2008)

great time to sign up as we wiil bring the soldiers home soon. 

good luck


----------



## Westside (Jul 29, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, as highlighted this time, when I am done University, which is 4 years from now, I will have weekends off.  Even in University, I may have free time, as even military academies shouldn't be that bad... even though I heard bad rumors about it...

BTW my last name is Kariz, even though I don't like giving away my name.  A member named Steven Ye can confirm this...






  Again, thanks for the support.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 29, 2008)

GOOD LUCK SOLDIER


MOSH THE FUCK OUT OF THOSE ENEMIES.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jul 29, 2008)

hope you dont die

westicles ? wtf
any way good luck


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 30, 2008)

For a second there, I thought this was one of those "y`all suck so much, I'm outta here" threads.

Well, best of luck to you, and thanks for the sentiments.


----------



## Osaka (Jul 30, 2008)

even though we didnt talk to each other much, I still always enjoyed reading your posts ;o


----------



## fischju (Jul 30, 2008)

I am very close to Canada. If you guys ever attack, please do not shoot me! (I will be the one cowering)


----------



## vhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

August 13th, thats my birthday. 

Wierd.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Luck Westie!!!!

WESTSIEEEEED!!!!!

'salutes'


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 30, 2008)

Ahh man peace dude. Take it easy out there. Someone's leaving who I actually know and could miss this is no fun.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Aug 2, 2008)

wish you luck. was wondering where is this military school kingston?


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 2, 2008)

Bye. >_>


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 2, 2008)

We're going to miss you !!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 2, 2008)

PLEASE TAKE CARE OF YOUR WESTICLES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I WILL MISS YOU.






Love, ShadowXP.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Aug 2, 2008)

*salutes*

You were always a true soldier at heart

(hopefully no-one has said this yet)

We'll miss you and good luck, try to make it back in One Piece (set sail for Oooooooone piece)

Now I'm just gonna go cry over here in the corner please don't mind me.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2008)

Am I late? Are you gone already? We'll miss you, West! 

But I'm sure you'll be able to visit from time to time. 

I wish you all the best, and good luck!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmmm im going to miss west's bs.

good luck.


----------

